# Jeremy Lin: Six Degrees of Separation



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Into the middle of all that, while Anthony was out with an injury last winter, stepped Jeremy Lin. From Anthony's point of view, according to sources with firsthand knowledge of his thinking, the Lin phenomenon made little sense. To his thinking, Lin had a few good games, the team surprised everyone with a little winning streak ... and then everybody went bananas.
> 
> Anthony had already gone all-in for the long haul, attempting to paint a multiyear Knicks masterpiece that would make New York proud. He saw himself as the selfless leader, expanding his game, recruiting teammates and creating something that would leave a real imprint on the city.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8180308/nba-jeremy-lin-six-degrees-separation-family


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

This should be moved to the Houston rockets board. Knicks lets turn the page. He's gone. 


And if it weren't for melo Lin would've been sent to the d league. He went directly to coach Antoni and told him to start playing Lin.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This is still very much about the Knicks


----------

